# Whitewash on interior bricks?



## Burn-1 (Aug 11, 2006)

The lady of the house would like to paint a 'whitewash' faux finish on the pine walls in the walkout section of our basement. We also have a brick wall which basically bisects the basement running lengthwise for about 3/4 the length of the house.

I would rather not use a paint on the bricks but thought about using real 'whitewash' like we used to used in the cow barns on the old family farm. This is basically slaked lime and water if I recall.  I attached a photo I found on the web with a faded whitewashed brick wall which has the approximate look we want.

Does anyone have experience with this for interior applications. I know it's pretty caustic but that it also can chemically bond with the brick. I'm open to any other suggestions which would leave a more porous finish than paint.

Any advice or comments appreciated.


----------

